# GON Classifieds Adds New Categories for Hunters



## Mike_Rhodes (Jan 19, 2017)

GON.com has added two new categories on the GON Classifieds to help hunters find members or leases.

• Hunting Clubs
• Hunting Leases

You can include a listing there for free just like on the Forum. 

Forum members that haven't registered on GON.com can create an account using your Forum username and Forum password. Just use the "Create an Account" link on the upper right corner of the page. 

GON Classifieds


----------



## daveyong (Jan 29, 2017)

looking for a club to hunt deer, hogs, fish and camp.


----------

